# Playing Quicktime mov files on FreeBSD?



## MnAdA (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi, I have recently installed FreeBSD in VirtualBox and I am wondering how can I play MOV files. I tried Dragon but it's not recognizing and also installed vlc but only the sound (distorted) come out and no videos.


----------



## scottro (Jan 1, 2015)

I generally use multimedia/mplayer.  I don't have an .mov file to test it with--should that be _a_ .mov file?--I guess it depends upon how you pronounce it-- but it generally handles everything I throw at it.

For what it's worth, I just downloaded a sample.mov file from Apple and it played without problems.


----------



## MnAdA (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes I mean .mov but what, is this multimedia/mplayer producing dragon video player? The thing is when I use `pkg install mplayer` I get the following response: 
	
	



```
root@FreeBSD:/home/mnada/shared # pkg install multimedia/mplayer
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent version of packages are already installed
```

But on the menu I don't see a program called mplayer.


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 1, 2015)

MnAdA said:


> But on the menu I don't see a program called mplayer.


That’s a different issue. It seems that since August multimedia/mplayer has the GUI option disabled by default, so the resulting package. Try running `% mplayer` from the command line.


----------



## chrbr (Jan 1, 2015)

Please open a terminal and type the command `mplayer /path-to-myvideo/myvideo.MOV` because it is a command line tool. Do not mind, the name does not indicate that. As far as I know there are front ends for multimedia/mplayer which might suit your expectations. May be you like to have the front end multimedia/kmplayer-kde4 as I see "kde" in the screenshot you have provided.


----------



## MnAdA (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you very much. It was unexpected to me that it's command line (newcomer!) (I deleted the package and then `make install clean` again) and now it's working for me. I also installed multimedia/kmplayer-kde4.


----------



## MnAdA (Jan 1, 2015)

After reboot
 kdm abnormal termination of greeter for display ....  

but resumed after `pkg -f upgrade`


----------



## scottro (Jan 1, 2015)

There is an mplayer version called smplayer, that is more GUI oriented.  As for the an mov or a mov, I was just being silly, making reference to the fact that it could be pronounced em-oh-vee, didn't mean to confuse the issue.  

I don't know if smplayer will show in your menu either, but you can always just open a teminal and type `mplayer my.mov` using the complete path to your .mov file.

EDIT: That should have been `smplayer`, not mplayer.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jan 5, 2015)

Gmplayer, if it's in the repos, is Mplayer with a GTK front end.


----------

